# Why does phone say update failed?



## Vnge (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a Mez running the 2/4/13 CM 10.1 nightly using the FE29 radio, I would like to update my phone using *228. I get through the call, it says it was successful, and the phone says that there is a problem with the activitation, telling that I need to go to a better area to update... although i am in a fine location to update the phone.

Here is the screen that it gives me:


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

Vnge said:


> I have a Mez running the 2/4/13 CM 10.1 nightly using the FE29 radio, I would like to update my phone using *228. I get through the call, it says it was successful, and the phone says that there is a problem with the activitation, telling that I need to go to a better area to update... although i am in a fine location to update the phone.
> 
> Here is the screen that it gives me:


 does your mobile networks settings reflect "home" or "automatic"?


----------



## Vnge (Jul 1, 2012)

puk3n said:


> does your mobile networks settings reflect "home" or "automatic"?


I have it on automatic


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

I have never had any luck running *228 with my mez unless I was on a stock rom

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Vnge (Jul 1, 2012)

daheazle said:


> I have never had any luck running *228 with my mez unless I was on a stock rom
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Unfortunately, that makes sense..


----------



## hhp_211 (Nov 23, 2011)

Vnge said:


> I have a Mez running the 2/4/13 CM 10.1 nightly using the FE29 radio, I would like to update my phone using *228. I get through the call, it says it was successful, and the phone says that there is a problem with the activitation, telling that I need to go to a better area to update... although i am in a fine location to update the phone.
> 
> Here is the screen that it gives me:


are you trying to update the PRL?

if so have you tried *22891

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*228 option 1

-Programs the MDN, MIN and Home SID into the phone, downloads the latest PRL, and sets the lock code to the last 4 digits of the MDN.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*228 option 2,

-Only downloads the current PRL.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*22890

-Automatically performs option 1 without having to press 1.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*22891

-Automatically performs option 2 without having to press 2.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*22899

-Automatically performs option 1, plus applies changes specific to data cards. Note: *Do not perform* *22899 on any device that is not a data card.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*22888

-Unassisted OTA for Prepaid phones

.


----------



## Vnge (Jul 1, 2012)

hhp_211 said:


> are you trying to update the PRL?
> 
> if so have you tried *22891
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for the reply, I'm not exactly sure what PLR is, I've only known it as updating my network. I can definitely try one of the options you gave me. I've never heard of any of them besides *228

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------

